# Sailing to Greece!



## wasfitonce

Hi, Planning a trip to Greece next year about mid September onwards.

We would like to travel down through Italy to about Venice and then sail to Greece. Would like some suggestions of which ports to use and/or which is the cheapest way to cross. Don't want to drive all the way.


wasfitonce


----------



## peejay

Hi,

Most of the Ferry companies don't release the the following years schedules and prices until around Nov/Dec, just keep checking their websites from Nov onwards.
The most cost effective crossing options are usuallywith 'camping on deck' which is available on Apr to Oct crossings although Minoan did some special offers this year with cabins and a meal included on the Ancona route which was at a comparable price.
The main routes are from Venice and Ancona but they don't have as much 'Camping on Board' deckspace on the Venice route as they used to so you need to book early on that route.
Also be aware that with the volatile price of fuel they are very quick to slap on fuel surcharges at the last minute, this happened this year, we had to pay an extra €40 on our return trip, probably because of the the silly price of fuel in Italy.

The main companies on the long routes are Superfast, Minoan and Anek Line.

Have a look at this post about last years crossings for a rough idea of all the options but I have a feeling that next year it will probably all change again :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1175270.html#1175270

Pete


----------



## iansmithofotley

Sorry, posted in error.


----------



## Camdoon

I am sure that I have read somewhere that one offers discounts at a number of camp sites.

Worth having a look at the Corinthian Canal if travelling from Patras across to Athens.


----------



## peejay

Camdoon said:


> I am sure that I have read somewhere that one offers discounts at a number of camp sites.


Minoan offer some reductions for campsites within the Sunshine Camping Club scheme..

http://www.minoan.gr/en/clubs/find-a-camping-place-in-greece-and-italy

Superfast offer some reductions for campsites within the Harmonie Campsite scheme...

http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=437&loc=2&query=

Pete


----------



## Chas17

We have always (four times) used the Superfast camping on deck facility from Ancona to Patras - it was the cheapest option when we wanted to travel. not tried it with the dog yet but I'm sure that will come before long.


----------



## sheds

We travel to Greece every year and last year (2011) Minoan changed their arrangements. No more camping on board available from Venice so we booked with Anek (Anek/Superfast have I think merged). The bad news is that all ferries to Greece were substantially more expensive and the journey times were typically 1 - 2 hours longer. I have been told that the ferry companies used to enjoy a subsidy from the Greek government which was withdrawn.

The crossing prices from Ancona were lower but we felt the high cost of Diesel meant that Venice was a better bet.


----------

